# Tip on stopping band slipping on clipped frames.



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Hey guys, with the craze of all these clipped frames now I thought i would share with you all the way I do it. Maybe a lot of you guys do this already and I'm just slow to figure it out.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Very informative video Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Well done my friend.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Good idea, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Tag said:


> Very informative video Thanks for sharing


Thanks Tag.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> Well done my friend.


Thanks brother. Funny how scary it is doing it in front of a camera lol. But it's much easier than trying to explain it over text.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Covert5 said:


> Good idea, thanks for sharing!


Thank you. Your very welcome.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I have a couple top slot frames same kinda idea . I guess the Tex attachment system kinda the same two eh . Good clip Shane


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Port boy said:


> I have a couple top slot frames same kinda idea . I guess the Tex attachment system kinda the same two eh . Good clip Shane


Thanks! Yup, that's where I got the idea. It's amazing how much extra friction/hold a little extra piece of rubber adds.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Man I top slot in a thumper be something to try . I tryed a couple home jobs that did work but did not look great . Not so square would drove a machinist nuts hehehe


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Port boy said:


> Man I top slot in a thumper be something to try . I tryed a couple home jobs that did work but did not look great . Not so square would drove a machinist nuts hehehe


Great idea. We'll write that down to try sometime. Thanks


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Thanks for sharing that, Shane!


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Where I am says video unavailable,
Could someone explain idea please?
All my frames are clip, so far no slip but maybe someday!
thx
ukj


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Yup, says unavailable now...


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Anyone can please post this idea, pretty please?
THX in advance!
ukj


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Not sure where the video went.....give me a little bit and I'll post some pics...but basically it's a hack for if you have a clipped frame where the clips are smooth and don't have matching grooves.

Basically all you do is cut a small strip of gum rubber, or small diameter tubing, or a thicker elastic, or even just roll the end of your band up a few times and you put that extra strip of material down as close as you can get it to the screws.. this just adds some extra grip to the elastic on slick clipped frames like polished g10


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

THX Island made, photos would be cool,
ukj


----------

